# Henry Smith: Seven reasons why Islam is a false religion



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2020)

Now the vanity and falsehood of this religion may be proved thus: —

_First_, By the newness of it; for it is but of late years begun, and there was never any prophecy that did allow of such a prophet, or of the doctrine of such a one; and therefore he cometh in his own name, and so, consequently, not to be received.

_Secondly_, He did no miracle at his coming, and therefore no reason that any should believe in him. He spake unto the Saracens of himself, _non sum miraculis, aut indiciis ad vos missus:_ I am not sent unto you with miracles and signs. There was no divine power shewed in all his practice. ...

For more, see Henry Smith: Seven reasons why Islam is a false religion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

